# Nigredo and Jade.



## mjfromga (May 24, 2011)

So here is my Nigredo now and his "sister" dog Jade. Nigredo (nih-gray-doh) is a mystery mutt of unknown origin. I've asked but it's really impossible to know what he's mixed with. He's getting quite big and is now 81 lbs (last I checked) at 15 months. Jadey is a GSD/Pitty and is 54 lbs and 11 years old. 

Here are some updated piccies


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

Such gorgeous dogs, lovely photo's,


----------



## mjfromga (May 24, 2011)

Thanks a lot. Love your Zack, too!


----------

